# Bike rentals near Malaga, Spain



## balfazed (Sep 28, 2005)

I am going to spend about 10 days after Christmas near Malaga with my girlfriend. As per the info I found on the net, it is a pretty cool area for mountain biking, and I plan to ride there as much as I can but unfortunately we won't be able to bring our bikes. So we must rent bikes but all bike rentals I found so far offer quite basic, not really suitable for real MTBing. We are not dependent of XTR/XO bikes, but at least some Deore stuff with a good suspension fork is what we are looking for (XC/AM style hardtails or full suspension bikes).
All ideas, suggestions are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## rucho (May 28, 2006)

Hi:

I´m from Malaga. Maybe I can help you. Which size do you need? Which area will you ride? I know some trails...jeje.


----------



## balfazed (Sep 28, 2005)

Rucho, that would be great. We will stay in El Madronal. Regarding the trails I don't know anything about the area, so I"ll rely on your suggestions. 
I ride 19-20" bikes, my girlfriend rides 17-18" bikes.


----------



## rucho (May 28, 2006)

OK 
How many time do you spend here? When do you arrive to Malaga? I need this information to search bikes.


----------



## balfazed (Sep 28, 2005)

We are already here, our appaertment is near San Pedro de Alcantara, staying here till January 2. How can we reach you? Can you give me your phone nr? Mine is +36703804466. For us any day is OK.


----------



## rucho (May 28, 2006)

Oh! I´m sorry. I was so busy with my job and my daughters...

I´ll be working tomorrow, 1 january in Málaga, from 8:30 am to 8:30 am 2 january (24h).
I´ll be in this address (fire station) and you can ask for David Núñez.:
http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&hl=e...18&spn=0.014067,0.026221&z=15&iwloc=addr&om=1

If you want I can tell you about some interesting places in Malaga city.

See you.

Happy new year!!!!!!


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

hi there

sorry to butt in but I have heard of some downhill courses/trails with uplifts near malaga so was thinking of heading over there in march. Does anyone know much about those?
cheers
Richard


----------



## rucho (May 28, 2006)

Hi Richard:

Yes, there is a "teleferico" in Benalmadena, about 20 km to Malaga.

http://www.teleferico.com/benalmadena/






David


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks for the info!

So you can take your bike on the lift? And do you know how many runs down there are?
thanks!


----------



## rucho (May 28, 2006)

Yes, you can. I don´t know the runs down but It´s a famous place for dh so I think there are severals runs.

There are others similars places in Málaga but without lift.

See you.


----------

